# old version of atitool for download



## redsteven (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you guys offer old versions of Ati Tool on your site? I just downloaded the latest version and it's not working well with my ATI X1600. It's giving me incorrect clock speed values. A friend said it worked for them with one of the 0.25 betas, so I wanted to try some of the 0.25 versions.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's 24 and higher.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/search.php?q=ATITOOL


----------

